# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Friške mame

## MirelaG

Molim jednu frišku mamu da mi detaljno napiše sadržaj kutije Sretna beba. Treba mi popis svih letaka, oglašivača itd....

Puno hvala :D

----------

